# Walpurgis-Halfway to Halloween 1 Item Secret Reaper



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a tough time of year to do a big reap, but perfect for one item! I'm in. The last one was such a lot of fun!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm in! !!! Loved the last one!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Scareme told me in a message that she is joining us. Don't forget to post here and send me your list and address.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll send my info as soon as I come up with a list. I think that is the hardest part of the reap, trying to figure out what I am worthy of.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

not sure, but am posting my list here, if it is wrong, sorry !!




here is my likes for this reaper:
love. witches, especially the Wicked Witch. While I like potion bottles, I really have enough. 
witch figures, dolls, etc would be great. black cats (well, any cats!) I have 3 wonderful witch dolls from previous reapers, so decided to have a collection 

a adult or older girl porcelain doll ...I am starting to paint them.. and re cloth them. and having a theme for them ( fairy, goddess. witch, etc)
Fabric to make dresses for the dolls I am starting to craft, witchy, vampire type, ghostly, elegant and fancy. gothic. anything that could be used for that type of dress, black lace, red lace, red or black tulle. anything you think might be used to make a elegant type dress for a doll

Any Halloween art work is always welcome.
I love to read and love multiple genre's. Sci-fi \fantasy, mystery, ,if it has a good story,I'll like it! 
I do a outdoor grave yard,so anything that goes with that, lighting,ground breakers,skellys,ghosts,etc.

spider area things. 
animated things,

indoors decor, knick knacks, etc. I like holiday dish towels,potholders,etc. Cool socks. wax melts, love floral, apple cinnamon, pine, actually not fussy, 

I like spooky. and. creepy, things that go bump in the night. Indoor things can be cutsey. some what ....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, let's post likes lists here and will also add photos since it is a small SR.

Come on and join the fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Come join the fun. Just one gift for Hakfway to Hakkoween!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We have 5 and possibly 6 so far. Come on and join us! This will be fun to find the one perfect thing for your victim.

It is almost halfway to Halloween and Walpurgisnacht.

PM me your info and your list of items you need/want by Friday at midnight!!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm in! This will be my first for this site, can't wait!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Demented Diva said:


> I'm in! This will be my first for this site, can't wait!


So your very first-ever post on this site is signing up for a reap. You'll have to be sure to give a detailed want list, and maybe link some Pinterest boards so your reaper can get a good idea of your taste. I'm sure they'll want to find something that matches your style, but they won't be able to "stalk" you on the forum!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo we are up to six and I know of one more that is a maybe.

Demented Diva, ooojen's advice is right on. Since you are new, spend some time posting things or sharing photos of your stuff. At the very least we need a detailed list of your likes/wants and a Pinterest link to your Halloween pages would be great. We really go all out even on these small SR and stalk and try to find out things about our victims. We love to find just the perfect thing and the more info the more fun it is. 

I just realized that only bethene has posted her list her. So let's get with it---including me. I need to work on mine and post too. So everyone post your LIKES list or even things you don't like or can't use. Remember details are great. Deadline for signups is Friday so get cracking. I want to get names out early Saturday. I have a costume birthday party to go to on Saturday night so I need time to transform into Professor Sprout!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay here is my list. But before posting, YES I know this is a ONE ITEM Secret Reaper. lol

I just find it is easier on me to keep a list that I edit after every Secret Reaper or as I complete projects or buy or receive new things. This list is as much for me as for my Reaper. It keeps me focused in a way and hopefully provides some insight into what I am into at the moment. lol since it varies.

This swap has a brand new Secret Reaper participating so those of you that have not posted please do so and give lots of details. He/she may not know how to stalk your likes. And on that note, Demented Diva, we need lots and lots of details of your likes and even things you don't like or want so whoever gets you as a victim will be able to send you something special.

My list of Likes

Updated April 20, 2016
I would love to add things in several key areas including spell books. They don’t have to open or display the spells although that type would be fine, too. I have several like this and would love to have an assortment of books to display like on shelves or mantles with all things witchy from potions to spells to plant info, etc. I would love some that look like witch or wizard textbooks, spellbooks, how tos, or just anything to do with witches, warlocks, wizards, or fortune tellers or things that relate to them. I love homemade, old books with spooky names and covers or real books. If you are crafty this would be easy and fun and I would treasure an item like this.

I am adding a voodoo section so would love items for this. I will have a display area that is Marie LaVeau’s House of Voodoo. I have the sign and inside will feature things that might be available in that shop. I have Oriental Trading Company’s Madam Misery that is one of my favorite props and I also have many homemade fortune tellers, so anything for them would be great. I have received some great things for this in Secret Reapers and some shrunken heads made by members and send as PIF.

Anything witchy, wizardy or for fortune tellers would make my heart go pitter patter. Heck, who am I kidding any Halloween anything would make me happy!!!

I also will have a new display of a woodsy witch. So anything that this type of witch would use would be awesome. Just think a witch that specializes in herbs and plants to heal and use in potions. A Green Witch or Hedge Witch. I am dressing as Professor Sprout for a spring costume party and will add her in with this display. I do a big display that is to be a Conjurers' Consortium or Conference. Think: witches, wizards, warlocks, mystic, etc all gathering to learn and share ideas and info. LOL Classes and displays range from palm reading to broom flying lessons to potions to whatever any of these might be into. 

I have about 20 full size witches and about that many wizards, fortune tellers and mystics combined. I will use the same props each year just vary what they are all doing and the display-walkthrough changes up yearly.

I would also love a bone wind chime or some type. (I just saw this on another list and realized that I really NEEEDDD one. LOL

Want to add some crystals to my display in some way. 

I also have a cemetery so things for that can always be used.

So, any of the above that you have and don't need, I would love to have. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a farmer's wife and live in a rural area, not too much traffic. My decorating is purely self indulgent these days since I moved out of a subdivision in a heavily populated area and away from the nieces and nephews (I don't have kids).

We're adding a a ginormous black widow spider this year - she's going to be the pet/guardian of the witch that lives in the creepy cabin. 

Pinterest Boards:
BoPeep & Co - My Pinterest link - I have a ton of boards, mostly food. I created links to the Halloween related boards below.
StAb YoU iN tHe EyE cAnDy - I use this board for a little inspiration for the psychological haunt.
{Fall} Haunted House - Inspiration and ideas that I want to execute.
Bat Sh*t Crazy - Bats!
Hocus Pocus - All things WITCHERY!!!!
Divine Divination - Communing with the spirits.
Spookables - Dumping ground for whatever catches my eye
Shrines - Catholic Shrines

Collections & Loves:
I relish in anything divination. I read and collect tarot/oracle cards, pendulums, crystal balls, cryatals, scrying mirrors, cystal/glass skulls, Ouija, books, etc.
Anything supernatural, paranormal and ghostly
VoDoU Dolls!!!!
Old/vintage/gothic/French Catholic religious items - statues, crucifixes, crosses, wooden sick call crosses, holy cards, holy water fonts, rosaries, saint medals, pictures, scapulars...
Bats! I'm a lover of all things bats!!!! Once had a small brown bat that I named Pecan Sam that took up residence on my back porch - sadly, I moved away. 
Halloween themed large (12oz +) mugs (I drink coffee in bulk), Halloween dish towels, supplies for me to create with, black textured or black sparkly nail polish, skulls, skeletons, those little DIY poseable mummies all over Pinterest, unique signs, unique glass apothecary jars...
I love small, creepy, cutesy Halloweeny things to put on my desk, kitchen sink, bathroom vanity, etc to give me a little Halloween laugh and mojo through out the year.

Halloween Style:
Indoors:
Kitchen and kitchenette - Earthy witch, Vodou, Santeria, gypsy, conjurer, pagan, shaman, root doctor... - this includes bats and spiders. I'm very earthy and authentic. I use large cast iron pots, unique glass apothecary jars to house herbs and creepy finds. I often save the clean deer antlers, skulls, and bones my dogs drag into the yard from the woods. I switch up variations of the same theme - Fortune teller, Bayou Vodou Priestess shack, Root doctor... The area I decorate is very rustic cabin (wood floors, wood plank and rusty tin walls) - I try to fit the decor to match my rustic home. I keep a small round table in the kitchenette that I use for tarot reading, alter, shrine, etc. I have large old handmade wooden cabinet with a hinged door that I use as an apothecary cabinet.
Master Bedroom - Gothic Catholic relic shrine year round that turns into an exorcism room during Halloween
Outdoors:
Psychological haunter - I like to plant the mental seed, not a blood and guts haunter. I like the demented-dark art-creepy-scary-unexplained... (Pumpkin Rot, Grim Stitch Factory, Grim Hallow. House of Marrow) I like the here and there creepy element - a single creepy scarecrow or figure in a field, the unexpected, dark shadows/figures lurking amongst trees, the glimpse of something creepy/scary out of the corner of your eye that makes you question whether you want to take another look. 

I really prefer authentic looking props, nothing too done up or commercial looking. I like the idea of someone coming in and questioning if this is for Halloween or is it real.

Scents:
Black Magic from Yankee Candle
Pines & Woodsy, Mulled Cider, Cinnamon (baking spices), Sandalwood, Patchouli... I DO NOT LIKE FLORAL OR FRUITY SCENTS! ACK!

Movies:
Just to name a few - Mama, Blair Witch Project, The Skeleton Key, Hocus Pocus, The Craft, The Others, Secret Window, The Rite, Constantine, Practical Magic, Harry Potter, The Devil Inside, The Last Exorcism, The Conjuring

Books:
Divination, Occult, Harry Potter, "A Discovery of Witches", "The Daughters of Witching Hill", "Stoker's Manuscript", "Garden Spells"...

Hobbies:
Sewing, drawing, campfire cooking, camping, baking, outdoors, woodworking, journaling, building/creating things, drinking coffee...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to watch from the sidelines.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We will miss you


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think I could come up with one item that would be worthy of my victim. I'm looking forward to seeing what the talent around here come up with.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I used a "found" item last time and there may be more of that or buying due to time. lol But, it is still fun. You can be one of our cheerleaders!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

passing I have reaper burn out time to take a brake from it.  
I will watch see what cool things you guys come up with

and I am going over the top with Christmas this year so have props not only for Halloween to do but Christmas


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Demented Diva---great lists.These will help trendously since you are a new member and there is nothing for your victim to stalk. 

I took a peak at your Pinterest boards and I definitely will be back when I have time to browse more. You will fit right in with all of us. Great stuff there!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you! 

I've been lurking HF for a couple of years now, mostly builds and tutorials. Last week while looking for Halfway to Halloween ideas I stumbled upon a post here and about peed myself to see that I wasn't the only one who celebrated Halfway to Halloween - that's when I knew it was time to join.

Thank you for giving me the opportunity to join in on the Reaper!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Great lists, Demented Diva! Plenty to work with there!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm thinking about it...I keep coming back to say yes. So, maybe! I'll send my info if I decide yes!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone thinking about joining, come on. There isn't anything else going on right now. 

I think the hardest part is coming up with a list of what I want. Here goes....

I love vintage. Noisemakers, tally cards, blow molds, any kind of decorations. It doesn't have to be real vintage. It can just look vintage.

Day of the Dead items. Skulls, flowers, alter items, skeleton pictures. 

Anything odd. I love anything from the thrift store. My favorite place to shop. 

I can't think of anything else. Like I said, I'm not good at this part.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Like LairMistress I'm half in and half out.... 

Pros - we love reaping and being reaped

Cons - Still working on the one box reap to be sent out. We have a 5 day fishing trip smack in between the the close date and the send date... not sure if we can do it.... 

Yiks what to do... might have to consult the magic 8 ball.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks in advance, Reaper!
Wants----
Older daughter found a bunch of surplus lab insect cages for me. I haven't picked them up from her yet, but she's going to measure them for me and I'll edit the specs in. For now I'll say the ideal "critter" would be 8 to 10 inches tall, but 4" or so would be fine, too (maybe as a pair?) 
So what I'd Reeeeally like is something to put in a cage-- A giant Arthropod or other suitable land animal -- one that would ordinarily be small, but in this case is oversized and creepy-looking. A giant--
Beetle
Bee/wasp
Fly
Ant
Cicada
Grasshopper
Grub
Stick or leaf insect
Roach (I'm pretty grossed out by the thought, but I guess that's not a bad thing for a Halloween item!)
Other insect, centipede, slug or just some made-up creepy-looking creature-- tentacles, pincers, nasty jaws--something with parts from multiple beasts would be impressive. 
I'd love crafted or modified (at least unusual) so it's unique rather than mass market. Thanks!

But, if that's something my reaper absolutely isn't interested in doing, they could try an item that looks like it belongs in a Medieval castle kitchen. I grow my own herbs and gourds, but maybe:
Old-looking fireplace bellows
Very rustic wooden spoons 
Rustic clay plate or jug
Crude iron cooking tool or pot stand
Rough Mortar and pestle (spice grinding shape rather than the tall, deep apothecary type)
The main thing is that it look hand-tooled or hand-made, aged and not modern. If it has a specifically creepy vibe, that's excellent, but there's room for just plain Medieval-looking too.
I put mice/rats on my "don't need" list, thinking of the cages, but-- I got to thinking about it, and I would really like an over-sized evil-looking rat for the kitchen. It would be best in latex or plastic rather than fur, so it would match the style of those I already have.

I already have the following here and there, so I don't need:
Scorpion
Spider 
Snake

I'm fine with purchased new, crafted, reclaimed, thrift-store found, ebay shopped...any of it. But if we're looking at purchased new, Esteemed Reaper, please don't go too mainstream. I would really like something that I couldn't just go grab for myself (or that I wouldn't know to). One of the things I like best about the_ receiving _end of reaps (and I love many aspects of the giving side) is getting someone else's interpretation of a theme I'm working on-- something different that I might not have thought of, or something done in a way that's different from how I might do it. Now there are some wondrous things available to be purchased new, and if my reaper digs up a great source of something unusual-- fantastic! Look wherever works best for you! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice list ooojen!

Come on Lair Mistress and drinker elk you know you want to join! Midnight tonight is the deadline. Names out by morning because I am headed to Dakkas to do some thrifting on the way to lady Sherry's costume party!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lol either I was drinking happy water when Inposted above or the auto correct came up wit a new member. That was supposed to be come on Stinker bell! Lol. I was riding the NuStep bike at PT when I posted and wasn't watching closely. I hope Stinkerbell n frog prince join us along with Lair Mistress.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Lol either I was drinking happy water when Inposted above or the auto correct came up wit a new member. That was supposed to be come on Stinker bell! Lol. I was riding the NuStep bike at PT when I posted and wasn't watching closely. I hope Stinkerbell n frog prince join us along with Lair Mistress.


I was wondering who "drinker elk" was, hahaha!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was wondering, too...thinking maybe it was someone who sent a pm. Too bad. Drinker Elk sounds perfectly offbeat!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, you've got me!  Is there an addiction thread for reaper exchanges too? Why am I asking? Ack! 

I will send you my pm in a minute.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I decorate both indoors and outdoors. We don't have parties, but I do decorate the kitchen, the dining room (with fireplace and mantle), and the front foyer.

Indoors is more of a witchy, vintage sort of theme. The "vintage" things don't have to be authentic vintage, they can be reproductions. I know that real vintage can be pricey.

Cute is OK, but I like the "cute" style that vintage cards have, more than I do the more modern, happy, generic cartoon-style items. I do however, like Casper, Peanuts, Nightmare Before Christmas, and the Haunted Mansion. 

Some glitter on indoor items is OK, too. 

I don't mind if things are new or used, bought, or home-made.

Outdoors is an abandoned old cemetery with a haunted house (which is really only our front porch, decorated like the parlor of an old abandoned home). 

Nearly anything that you'd find in a cemetery or abandoned house will work. 

---------------------

I like:

bats, rats, mice, cats, spiders, centipedes, owls, ravens, crows, moons, witches, ghosts, skeletons, coffins, tombstones, Jack o'lanterns, imps, gargoyles, spider webs, faux candles/lanterns, natural things like moss, or faux spooky/witchy plants/ingredients.

old mortuary style things (reproductions are just fine)

seance and fortune telling items of all kinds

faux antiques (non-breakable are best, and I don't expect things to be spotless or new looking at all, I'm going for the creepy long-abandoned look)

old-looking doilies, dresser scarves, etc. (stained, faded, ripped, frayed...any are fine, the older and more abandoned they look, the better)

a very inexpensive thunder and lightning machine, like the old battery operated ones in plastic cases

I could use a thunderstorm soundtrack burned on CD

a tombstone for my Headless Horseman

a real or realistic faux metal bell that is around 4 inches high (brass, bronze, silver, doesn't matter which color)

any little props for my two witches (one has a broom, the other holds a platter, and they share a large cauldron with a fogging skull in it).

I collect Halloween parade sticks, older candy pails of all styles and sizes (the pre-1980's plastic ones with the wider, flat handles, or the reproduction vintage papier-mache style), light up Jack o'lanterns (battery or electric), honeycomb decorations (reproductions or vintage), and table-top blow mold lamps (with or without cords). 

I'm pretty sure that I have a photo album here, of my collections mentioned above, and multiple Pinterest albums of things that I like. 

I don't mind getting a "double" of something that I already have, that I collect. I don't really need two or more of any blow mold lamp; but as far as the pails, Jack o'lanterns, and honeycomb decorations go, I don't mind having multiples of the same face or style. I have so many of them now, that it won't be easy to remember which ones I do have, if you're out looking!

-------------------------

I dislike gore (whether human or animal), roaches, flies, maggots. I don't use children, clowns, aliens, toxic waste, biohazards of any kind, or movie characters.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

HUMMM elk drinker... I've seen elk and I've seen them drinking... no wait that was a moose drinking LOL... The elk were just standing around in the meadow looking majestic. 

Ok Frog and I talked it over we're in... I have something premade I was saving for a rainy reaper day and this will be it... the right victim should like it. The wrong one should still like it. 

List is much like all the other recent reaps.

Just about anything Halloween unless it's glittery... glitter to us is just not creepy. no pirates or aliens this time around

This year we're working on a carn-evil theme party. 
Looking for some clown masks or just plain face masks we can decorate to look like clowns.
Side show specimens
Creepy Circus music
"chasing" Christmas lights for booth signs
a Crystal ball or Oversized Tarot cards for the fortune teller heck even some big runes stones would be cool
a sword for the sword swallower
a big realistic snake or a nice basket for the charmer
Still looking for a rotating Christmas tree stand for the scareousel prop.

I collect classic universal monster stuff, have a nice collection of Spooky Town and Hawthorne Monster houses so things to make my town look my populated.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I have something premade I was saving for a rainy reaper day and this will be it...


It's respectful to at least _consider_ one's victim's want list though.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I jumped in yesterday! I love the thoughtfulness and consideration I saw in the last few one item reaps. 
What a lovely activity for HF members to participate in.

~ Hilda's Wish List ~

Whoever stalks me will immediately see I do a large outdoor whimsical blowmold display...
BUT I don't need anything for that! We have too much for the outside display and we are going in a new direction. 

We are working on an indoor whole house party theme. Haunted Inn with different themes in each room. I am currently gathering together items for a basement laboratory. So anything creepy for the lab would be COOL. I am going for kind of a Victorian-esque laboratory style. Anything specimen-ish would work... any skelly or fake animals I could creep up would be awesome! I love fake critters of any kind!! Just not too gory nor glittery. We are keeping it creepy. Not actually scary. 

I love store bought as much as crafted. Also my thing is kind of remaking salvaged items, so anything I could use to remake would be fun too! 

Thank you! I am looking forward to seeing what you creative peeps come up with for one another! 
I'm excited/nervous to get my victim! I hope I do a good job for them.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! !more reapers! !!!(and victims! )


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, Printersdevil! I'm on it! I'm poring over my victim's list and trying to find just the right thing to make her happy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

All lists are out! I hope I didn't get any doubled. I don't know how you do this with the huge Reaps, bethene!

I meant to do this last light at midnight but my physical therapist killed me yesterday and after a long afternoon nap, I crashed early and barely got up this morning. I've got to get moving to finish things up for the wonderful Lady Sherry's party tonight. I will be Madam Sprout!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Have fun at the party!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> All lists are out! I hope I didn't get any doubled. I don't know how you do this with the huge Reaps, bethene!
> 
> I meant to do this last light at midnight but my physical therapist killed me yesterday and after a long afternoon nap, I crashed early and barely got up this morning. I've got to get moving to finish things up for the wonderful Lady Sherry's party tonight. I will be Madam Sprout!!!


Yay!!! We want to see photos of your costume!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thanks Printer!! I might have just the thing for my victim, if I didn't good will it .. I have over the last couple years slowly getting rid of things I don't use as much, now that I can't do the campground haunts I don't do as big at home, the little details I like to do would probably get ripped off, so don't go into as much, I know at one time I had the perfect thing, ( If I got rid of it already I will be ticked, but hanging on to everything is why I have so much clutter !!! LOL! Just my luck , the boxes I have left won't have the one perfect item, so then back to the drawing board, keep your fingers crossed for me guys!)


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I hear you Bethene! I have so much stuff crammed everywhere. The 'maybe I can use this someday' syndrome. LOL Then, I go searching for some particular item and remember I got rid of it. LOL

I am so thrilled to get my victim!! 
After reading their list, I think I have a perfect item already. But want to take my time and stalk them a bit more. I am so excited!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't been around in a while but decided to be in this one item Secret Reaper. I hit a homerun I hope with this one and already have decided on my persons item. Now to sort of drag out the time. LOL Gotta have some suspense on this for sure. But, I am watching you....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

texaslucky said:


> I haven't been around in a while but decided to be in this one item Secret Reaper. I hit a homerun I hope with this one and already have decided on my persons item. Now to sort of drag out the time. LOL Gotta have some suspense on this for sure. But, I am watching you....


haha I feel the same way! I read my victim's list and knew I had something I think is perfect for them!! Now I have to wait a little bit. 
We'll have to think about some kind of game to pass the time. LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had something in my stash, too-- a brand new something where I'd gotten a spectacular deal for buying two. I really only needed one. I think it fits my victim's wants. And then... I got to thinking...I could build something that I think might fit even better...maybe.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

haha Look at us. Dipping into our beloved hoarded stashes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Speak for yourself---I AM NOT A HOARDER!!!! Lol I better be on the lookout for those lightening bolts!

I also have an idea and will be using some of my ample stash of items!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hahaha!! 'ample stash'... Sounds SWEET!!!
Think about how much fun it would be if we could go to each other's houses and rummage around.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I had something in my stash, too-- a brand new something where I'd gotten a spectacular deal for buying two. I really only needed one. I think it fits my victim's wants.


I don't know what it is. I can already tell. I want one. hahaha


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I have ideas, and maybe one part of an item. I don't know if I dare to make something this time, or just search around for something suitable to go with what I have. It's still one item, it just has two pieces.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Think about how much fun it would be if we could go to each other's houses and rummage around.


Oh, man, that would be a blast!
I hate to admit it, but I'm aaallmost to the point where I can find "new" stuff rummaging around my own house! Haha!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, too, ooojen. In the spare bedrooms, the garage, she'd out back or my rented storage place. Lol


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

OK TEASER TIME!! Show us a teaser photo!!

Here's mine.  
Lucky Victim. You get something old, used and dusty. You are going to LOVE it! Bwhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Oh, man, that would be a blast!
> I hate to admit it, but I'm aaallmost to the point where I can find "new" stuff rummaging around my own house! Haha!


I even tried to combat this, by taking photos of everything that I buy. However, I tend to procrastinate with that sometimes, so I still find stuff that I forgot that I had! I even made a "hoard" photo album here to put the pictures in. I'm just lazy about uploading the ones that I do have.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Gotta kick it into gear. I know what I am doing, but somehow it seems too simple. I am contemplating it being a part of a kit, but still in thought stage on this.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

How is everyone doing? Please check in so we know that everyone is doing okay. One week from tomorrow is shipping deadline. Eeek! I've got to get busy.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I know what I'm sending, but I need to go pick it up tomorrow.  If our locations don't have what I'm looking for, I will be one sad little ghost! I will have to find something similar, if they're out of what I reaaaaally want for my victim.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I know what I want to make. I think I've picked up the supplies I'll need. Now all I need is time!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Let me just say that a ONE ITEM Reaper is tough! I've had a cauldron of eerie ideas for my stalkee but have finally settled on _just_ one. Like printersdevil, I thought it too simple until I brewed an idea that would intensify the effects of my potion and still remain a ONE ITEM Reaper.

*VICTIM: Your Reaper is coming for you in few days time. Be advised, the content of your package comes with a price - once you open it, there's no turning back.*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I picked up both pieces of their one item yesterday. I'm not entirely thrilled with one half of it, and may go another direction. It's a little on the cute side, and I'm not confident that I can spook it up enough. 

I was going to put in an item that I had recently purchased for myself, thinking that it was perfect (for the half of it that I do like!), but I went to a different store and found something that I think will work even better.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

don't you just love it when you find something even better?? My hoarding ways finally paid off.. in a tote in the basement I found the perfect thing for my victim... being one item I hope it is like worth enough for one item been looking for a teaser to help it out, but can't find what I want.. but am so happy with what I found in the basement!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy Halfway to Halloween! 

It sounds like we are all off to a good start. Remember next Friday is shipping day! 

I finally found a container for my victim and am working on it. Can't wait to see what everyone gets. Have fun this week.

Enjoy one of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite non Halloween movies and celebrate today---May Day


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I love the idea of the "one item" reapers! Though I can foresee driving myself crazy trying to determine what that one item would be. 

I really, really miss participating in the reapers and miss being able to check in often. Have fun and hope I remember to check back to see the goodies.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Roses are red, Violets are blue.
This is NOT a teaser. But it is a clue.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, I have an idea, but I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm not going to tell you! 
Shipping soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh Hilda, you are such a tease! My little female doxie usually goes nuts when she hears a witch cackle or laugh but not at this one. I think it sounds more human than most and that gave me an idea to try to get it for my phone ringer! I have wanted one for years but can't have her having a bark thon everytime the phone rings. Does anyone know how to turn something like this into a ringtone?

I didn't get to work on my vic's package today since I had PT, and two doctors appts with my sister. They have changed all her meds up since something made her go into kidney failure. This scares me but they seem to think it is a small thing. I handle all her health stuff so I am very anxious about this. It was in the 60s all day so really too cool to be outside working and doing some mod podging. But, today will be in the mid 70s so will be much easier on my knee to be outside. So, off to work I go on some Halloween fun for %&#)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

isn't it interesting how where you live determines what you feel about temps being ok to go out side and work? Health issues aside? I am thrilled it is going to bein the 60's later this week... today is raining and a very chilly 50!

I think I found a good box for shipping, tomorrow it goes out!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> isn't it interesting how where you live determines what you feel about temps being ok to go out side and work?


I thought the exact same thing, bethene! To me, the 60's are absolutely perfect working weather!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Sorry to have not been around much this time. Finding just one thing is a challenge, but my Victim was easy to get a general idea of things. Then due to great talent of members and Etsy shops, I just new the perfect thing for her.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't forget that ship day is this Friday! I will be mailing tomorrow.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

texaslucky said:


> Sorry to have not been around much this time. Finding just one thing is a challenge, but my Victim was easy to get a general idea of things. Then due to great talent of members and Etsy shops, I just new the perfect thing for her.


I'm sure I am going to love it!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Hilda said:


> I'm sure I am going to love it!


Wait. Am I not the her you speak of?!?!?! hahaha


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I sent the box out today. Or I should say, my husband sent the box out today. I am so thankful for his help. I hope my victim likes their gift. I have a feeling they will. You'll see why I say that when you see it. It sounds like pictures should be starting to show up soon.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Mailing today...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Woo hoo! Two on the way and mine will be underway when it has a little drying time today in the warm sunshine. I do believe that texaslucky's is headed out too.

Can't wait to see photos. This has been a lot of fun!

There are NINE of us in this swap so plenty of photos headed our way!!!


Would anyone be interested in another one item swap for Midsummer Night around mid June?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my gosh...had my box in the car to mail...got in a zone and forgot to go to the post office! !!I seriously am such a flake!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

While we wait... 
Let's celebrate Walpurgis!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hilda, that is AWESOME. I was trying to figure out which was which witch. I am sure that the nine of us were there!

Dark Hour Haunted House in Plano (Dallas) will celebrate Walpurgisnacht the weekend after Mothers Day. I love this show. It is all females.
*http://darkhourhauntedhouse.com/Walpurgisnacht/*


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I know of some Krampuses who'd love to meet those ladies.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone will be getting a special package from me early next week. I know she will love it. I bought instead of crafting, but this is a very unique item hand crafted by one of our very own members. I think it will be a perfect fit for my vic's collection. So, be watching for that delivery.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

texaslucky said:


> Someone will be getting a special package from me early next week. I know she will love it. I bought instead of crafting, but this is a very unique item hand crafted by one of our very own members. I think it will be a perfect fit for my vic's collection. So, be watching for that delivery.


I did the same thing. Mine is an etsy purchase from a fellow HF member too.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is shipping day. Lots of packages on the way.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Still have to dig up a box and get to the PO.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Hilda said:


> I did the same thing. Mine is an etsy purchase from a fellow HF member too.



That's funny because I got mine off etsy from a member too. It would be to much if we all bought from the same person. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I planned to ship yesterday but never left the house. So, I just dropped it off at post office and it is winging its way north of Texas. Could it be Nort and west or north and east?????? Or maybe it is straight north....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

scareme said:


> That's funny because I got mine off etsy from a member too. It would be to much if we all bought from the same person. I guess we'll find out soon enough.


hahaha An added layer of suspense!!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> I planned to ship yesterday but never left the house. So, I just dropped it off at post office and it is winging its way north of Texas. Could it be Nort and west or north and east?????? Or maybe it is straight north....


I vote for... NORTH EAST!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

One thing is sure Hilda --- you will get one soon from someone!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> One thing is sure Hilda --- you will get one soon from someone!


And... someone will get one soon from me! 
Just got back from the P.O. I hope my victim likes it!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My victim's box is on its way, too. I prefer to do a bit more hand-crafting, but just had time issues. I did give the item some thought, and some color, so even if I didn't craft it, I did enhance it a bit (or so I hope!) I hope it fits my victim's taste, and that she's happy.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine is also on the way, of course I per usual am stressing about it being good enough, you would think after all the reapers I have done I would be a bit more relaxed!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Boxes in flight! Have heard from all but two and they both have been in contact earlier. So it sounds like we will have a week of surprises to come! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

bethene said:


> mine is also on the way, of course I per usual am stressing about it being good enough, you would think after all the reapers I have done I would be a bit more relaxed!


You are a pro at this! You always do a wonderful job!!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

My package is out for delivery today! I hope my unfortunate recipient is enchanted by the contents, if and when they get through the packaging!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Demented Diva, your package is here. We had it shipped here since texaslucky has had trouble with some kids in the neighborhood kids bothering things on the porch and in yard. She is my daughter. As luck would have it she and family are here today. Hubby and I just came in from eating lunch with them and found the package inside the glass outer door. I am intrigued by the beautiful box. I would not want to mess it up. But now that I look I see it somewhat is of a puzzle. She will be back lyre this afternoon.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh how interesting that sounds!!


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

So glad it made it and thank you for the compliment on the box. I'm a bit nervous this being my first Reaper.
Oh, I wish I would have had more time to work on the package and it's contents as a whole. I hope she likes it.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Demented Diva I love the small palmistry gift. The little trunk is so pretty and the hand is perfect to set on my table for the perfect real feel. The added photo of the seer is perfect too. I really hated having to cut into the box. It was so pretty. My dad was the one to suggest cutting down the center of the side with the mailing label. I was so happy that it came today while I was visiting at my parents. We had a long but fun day and My family and I just got home. We live about an hour from them. We have a poker game for friends a Richard's brothers tonight. Thankfully they have the tables all set up and brought the snacks so I get to sit down and enjoy. Thank you again for the SR gift. It is awesome. I am going to try to add photos of the box and the ones mom took of me and the gift.
Here is the outside of this great looking package.It was wrapped all in black and the border prints wrapped around it like a puzzle box.



























Next are the photos of my great gift kit













A print of a fortune teller in the lid of the container















And me with the great gift.Now I need to learn the basics of palm reading!








I hate uploading photos to this site.It is so old school and hard. It should be a simple process from a phone, but I always have to email them to myself and upload on the laptop. Grrrr wish they would fix this.


THANK YOU AGAIN Demented Diva. This was a wonderful SR. Sorry about the sideways and upside down ones. I don't have time to figure out how to change them.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm glad you liked it. Look behind the picture of the gypsy... I was taken back by the size when it came in, the company gave the dimensions of the original box it came in instead of the palmistry hand itself. I made up the box for a more authentic feel. I hope it adds to your fortune teller theme.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh that is FANTASTIC!! I love it all! What a lovely and thoughtful gift. PERFECT for your fortune teller's theme.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh,that's so cool! !!!! great reaping demented diva! !!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received a teaser yesterday! !! a great Halloween card and two minion keyrings! !! will be putting them as pull tabs on my purse to remember every day !


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Demented Diva thank you for letting me know about the palmistry booklet behind the photo. It has a lot of info in it and I hope to memorize the basic of this. I will have a lot of fun with this.

Thanks again.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone will be getting Reaped tomorrow according to tracking. So be watching your mail boxes.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It looks like my victim is going to have to wait until Tuesday. Darn! I mailed Friday but the package didn't leave MN until today.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Mine was sent off Friday but is not even showing that it moved.It went UPS instead of USPS. I went to a postal center and it was to have almost tripled the shipping to go priority. It may take it a few days this way.Grrrrrr.....


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> Mine was sent off Friday but is not even showing that it moved.It went UPS instead of USPS. I went to a postal center and it was to have almost tripled the shipping to go priority. It may take it a few days this way.Grrrrrr.....


Just stretches out the fun!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Just stretches out the fun!!


That's a good way to look at it...as long as it doesn't give them more time to lose the pkg or break the contents, then it's all good!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool reap texaslucky. I love the box and the picture of the fortune teller. You really are lucky.

Cute minions bethene. Would believe I've never seen that movie? It's on my someday list.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I was reaped this weekend. I spent half the weekend hunting down clues of my reaper's identity, but came up with nothing. So I'll post with out credit to them, for now.

I can't believe I received such a beautiful shawl. I don't know if you made this yourself or bought it, but either way it's beautiful, The pattern is skulls all the way through it. Do you see why I'm so crazy about it? I'm suppose to be in New Orleans for Halloween, and I'll wear this there. Thank you so much reaper. You're the best!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

WOWZA scareme! That is gorgeous!!! What a beautiful gift! Loving the skull pattern!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The shawl is beautiful, and how cool that you'll have such a great place to wear it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will wait for your Reaper to reveal herself to you scare me. She and I PMd a few times and I told her about your trip to New Orkeans this year and that you would not me home to haunt. I think she did a great job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still haven't heard from Lair Mistress. Please let me know that you shipped. I know it was a busy Mothers Day weekend for all of us. Can't wait to see more gifts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh my what a gorgeous shaw. ..love it, !!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I was reaped today! Yay! (Bethene, I hope you're not getting tired of having me for a victim!)
I got a big old evil rat for my Medieval kitchen. It's perfect-- exactly the sort of thing I wanted! I didn't have one like this, either, so all the better. I'm planning to tuck a few rats here and there for atmosphere, and this one with his nasty-looking teeth will be a great addition. Thanks, bethene! Great job once again!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Still haven't heard from Lair Mistress. Please let me know that you shipped. I know it was a busy Mothers Day weekend for all of us. Can't wait to see more gifts.


Sorry that I was a straggler.  I sent you the info just now. It should arrive by Thursday! 

I just wish that my first package was with the other reapee already (the 1 box reap). Seems there is a problem with delivery for some reason.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped today also! ! Scareme was my reaper and sent me two painted wooden plaques...they are stunning! I love them! thank you scareme!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been reaped! Actually it came earlier this afternoon and hubby didn't tell me. I was gone most of the afternoon. I came in to pick him up to go grocery shopping. There was a power outage in our neighborhood so he wanted to go with me since it was dark and hot in the house. He just forgot to tell me that I had a package. Silly man!

I received a beautiful witchy sign! I hope I can get the photo loaded from cell. We are in a tornado watch with them popping up all around us. It is going to be another fun night. There was one that was at least a mile wide and the news said probably at E4 one very close to our daughter and one is on the ground about 20 miles from is now.

my Reaper was Hilda. I love love the sign! Thank you so much!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice, PD! Keep the radio or tv on and and your head down! I would say be ready to head to the basement, but I know not many people have basements down south. I hope the storms pass without any serious damage!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We are in the clear now. In fact the sun is out here and no rain.We are still in an tornado watch until 9 pm.There have been several that have dipped up and down all around southern Oklahoma and to the east of us in Texas. Our house is about 7miles from the Red River which is the Texas/Oklahoma border or maybe 4-5 miles to cross into Oklahoma across the lake. And ooojen you are right, most of us don't have basements. Storm shelters are becoming big business in this area though. They are calling them safe rooms. I would probably gag to death thinking I was in a tomb!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Someone else got Reaped today. Tracking shows it was delivered to the front porch. I hope they like it.

We have had a lot of bad storms all around us. I hope the weather was okay where this was delivered and that the owner has it by now.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Didn't realize I got my package yesterday, I got in late. 
I like it! A lot! Did you make the divination board? Nice work.

What better way to start my day...


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> I was reaped today!
> View attachment 277846


Ohhhhhh I LOVE that rat! I never saw him before. Now I want one! hahaha Great item. It'll go great in your new theme.




bethene said:


> I was reaped today also! ! Scareme was my reaper and sent me two painted wooden plaques...


Super sweet plaques. I saw that same crystal ball sign in another etsy store a while back and loved it.




printersdevil said:


> I have been reaped! I love love the sign! Thank you so much!


I'm so glad you like it. I could not think of a more perfectly witchy person to give it a good home. 




Demented Diva said:


> I like it! A lot! Did you make the divination board? Nice work.


Another lovely piece. The fortune teller stuff is so much fun!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Demented Diva so glad that you like it. I was not sure that I was going to join this one and my mom printersdevil called and told me that she was signing me up! Gotta love mom. I knew that I didn't have time to make anything thing with all that is going on here and was afraid of not finding something perfect. To be honest the inspiration for the gift was also from mom. She found it from HF member Kelloween at her etsy store. It was a piece that mom loved and was trying not to buy for herself. As I understand it she also has a square bord that has the same witch on it that mom has on other signs and she wants it too. LOL. So she was trying to be good. lol

Kelloween does great work. I know that mom has several of her signs that are painted. I didn't even know that she threw in the book looking thing. That was a nice touch and added bonus. It is to look like the instruction book I guess.

I would love to see your other boards and some of your things. I hope you add some photos or a picture album for us on your profile.

Have fun!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim's package is finally showing on the tracking. It is coming by UPS and will be delivered on Friday. Sorry it is taking so long but size and weight made it cost prohibitive to send priority. I hope it is worth the wait and that you are home for the delivery and not out of town.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine was delivered this morning


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pictures Pictures Pictures


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I was reaped today! I'm not sure that we're revealing names yet, so I will keep it hushed for now.

Thank you, Reaper! I am going to put her out near my standing witches. I think that she'll really fit in with them well! I love her!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I was reaped today! I'm not sure that we're revealing names yet, so I will keep it hushed for now.
> 
> Thank you, Reaper! I am going to put her out near my standing witches. I think that she'll really fit in with them well! I love her!
> View attachment 277908


That. Is GAWGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am so pleased that I have your address from all the lists Lair Mistress. I will have to fly by and snatch her! She is wonderful.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I am so pleased that I have your address from all the lists Lair Mistress. I will have to fly by and snatch her! She is wonderful.


She is a heavy, well-made plaque! She might weigh your broom down a bit.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

LairMistress said:


> I was reaped today! I'm not sure that we're revealing names yet, so I will keep it hushed for now.
> 
> Thank you, Reaper! I am going to put her out near my standing witches. I think that she'll really fit in with them well! I love her!
> View attachment 277908


That is so unique! I would like to know if someone here made it??


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Paint It Black said:


> That is so unique! I would like to know if someone here made it??


She is from Toscano, I think..I saw her there before! http://www.amazon.com/Design-Toscano-Poison-Forest-Witch/dp/B001O6XX1M


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep, it's from Design Toscano, but purchased at a sale price that was within the reaper guidelines, and colored a little from its original monochromatic grays with alcohol ink.
Even at regular price she's over $9 less at DT than Amazon. If anyone is interested in buying, watch for the "2 for 39.95" sale.
http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...h+wall+sculpture+-+cl5312.do?from=Search&cx=0


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

ooojen said:


> Yep, it's from Design Toscano, but purchased at a sale price that was within the reaper guidelines, and colored a little from its original monochromatic grays with alcohol ink.
> Even at regular price she's over $9 less at DT than Amazon. If anyone is interested in buying, watch for the "2 for 39.95" sale.
> http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...h+wall+sculpture+-+cl5312.do?from=Search&cx=0


What a lovely gift.
Thanks for the heads up! I am so tempted!
I love what you did with the colors. So pretty.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If I have counted correctly there are still two boxes winging their way to the victims. One was to be delivered tomorrow and the other Friday.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been reaped!!! 
Hilda is happy happy! 









The mail lady and I had such a good exchange over the writing on the box!! She got such a big laugh out of it.
Spreading reaper joy to everyone.

I already opened it, and I need to do a wee bit of assembling and will be back later with photo!
It's perfect for me. Just the right combination of fun and creepy. 
Thank you Reaper!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

ooojen said:


> Yep, it's from Design Toscano, but purchased at a sale price that was within the reaper guidelines, and colored a little from its original monochromatic grays with alcohol ink.
> Even at regular price she's over $9 less at DT than Amazon. If anyone is interested in buying, watch for the "2 for 39.95" sale.
> http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...h+wall+sculpture+-+cl5312.do?from=Search&cx=0


I really love it, oojen!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was reaped by the lovely LairMistress. 










There were the components inside, with a super nice letter, explaining how she wanted me to have a creature in a cage, OR that I could use the items to create a different display, and she gave a few suggestions.

Well, I LOVE the idea as is!! I never would have thought of using the covered cake plate as a 'critter keeper'. It's SUCH a creative idea! I love frogs. This guy is precious!!!! So, I went ahead and put it together as the items came out of the box. I had on my wish list something for a Victorianesque laboratory and this is perfect! Actually, there is a Fuddle Frog sign on the wall of my witches kitchen... It may have just found a home in there!! haha

You can't really see in these photos, but there are the most adorable little LED leaf lights underneath which give it an interesting glow too!!

Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness. I adore it. I also appreciate your lovely letter and kind words therein. I am truly appreciative.

Look at him. He's adorable!! What a great idea for a cage. It's spooky elegant! 
A perfect Victorian type specimen cage.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I thought I replied, but I must not have hit "post".
I'm really glad you like it! I wouldn't have told who sent it if you weren't ready to say, but I wanted to make it clear that I (or your anonymous reaper) didn't violate reaper rules by sending an almost $40 gift... or even DT's regular $30 price. 
I'm looking forward to seeing what's yet to come! There have been some great gifts!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, one already, before I got my post entered.
Very cool, Hilda and LairMistress! He looks great, and right by the sign looks like perfect placement.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Hilda, you must have known that it was me, by the address.  Did you see the skull on the pull tab, to lift the cellophane to turn the lights on? I couldn't come up with a creative way to do that. I figured you could take the sticker off, once you saw where to pull the cellophane. 

I really wish that I could have made the tentacled plant as I'd planned. I think that it would have fit the cake holder better, but Mr. Frog looks pretty cozy in there! And, like I said, if you want to take him out and do something else with all of the pieces, that's perfectly fine.

I carried another cage around the store for awhile, and was just getting ready to leave when I saw the cake display, and I thought that it would be perfect. Then I had to scramble to figure out what to put in it, because I was going to make a little papier mache imp-like creature for the original idea, but it wouldn't have gone well in this (too easy to escape, you know!).


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what creativity in this Reap of nine people!!!! I love everything. I believe that we are down to one package left and according to tracking it should be tomorrow. So someone is getting Reaped on Friday the 13th!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The final SR gift was delivered yesterday so this will be a wrap once she shares photos.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Super nice exchange PD. Thank you for being the hostess with the mostess!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Got my package on Friday the 13 without an issue thanks to the my reaper using UPS and not USPS. Busy, Busy weekend only got to doing photos last night. My reaper out did themselves... a great complete Fortune Teller's set. It'll be great for our upcoming Halloween potluck.You can't see it but the best find was the ring under the glass globe.... I have a battery operated light changing ball that will be great in the globe. A tarot deck, incense stick burner and the chest is great. I love the scarf. Thanks Thanks a Million times THANKS.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice Fortune Teller kit! I like that a lot.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stinkerbell, I was so afraid that the crystal ball (ceiling fan globe) would get broken! So happy that it made it all in one piece. I immediately knew that I wanted to send the crystal ball that was on your list, but since I pick these globes up all the time for not much and the base was a candle holder, I knew that it was not enough. I had started the trunk box for myself months ago and was happy to find it useful for shipping. Unfortunately it was not as smooth as I would have liked the decopauged items to be. I think this was partly because it was stored in a non climate control area for the past few months. But I decided it would a great shipping box and would do in a pinch for your CarnEvil them. it and the printed out sign and the Oracle Booklet were things all found from other HF members or Pinterest and just printed on my home printer. The Oracle booklet was shared by im the godess after she used it in a fortune teller kit last year. I was pleased to find the small deck of major arcane cards at a store down town and still came in within budget . It is funny that you mention the scarf. It was one I had picked up sometime in the past few months and as I was packing this up, dear hubby came in and tossed it at me and said add this---it fits the kit better than our bedroom decor. He found it on my dresser. lol The printed sign Fortune Teller Enquire WIthin bothered me because it was the British spelling of Inquire. Kelloween fixedit and sent it back to me with our spelling after I had finished this. I am attaching a copy of it here in case you want to print it out and replace the one there. I am happy that you liked everything.I even had one of the finger type changing light things somewhere but had no clue where to find it. Thankful that you have something that will work. That particular crystal ball look is one of my favorites because of the pattern in it. It makes the changing lights look great.
The Oracle Booklet was printed and used for much of the art on the box.I love that little booklet and have used it in many ways since it appeared here last year. Lots of great info for fortune tellers.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a PM requesting to see the top of the fortune teller box. Here it is. It was just one of those cardboard trunk looking things that I love to pick up and save for projects.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You did a wonderful job PD. What a great kit!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Amazingly the globe arrived safe and sound it was the glass in the fortune tellers sign that didn't make it but that's an easy fix with a new glass. Again Thanks so much for this perfect kite... we love it.


----------

